# Will these Leyland Cypress make it?



## JTM (Feb 9, 2017)

We had a bad drought this summer. It has been raining fairly well the past few months but I wonder if these trees will survive.


----------



## Dbodave (Feb 21, 2017)

Time will tell. Alot of cedar trees where I live do that in winter and bounce back next spring.


----------



## greengreer (Feb 21, 2017)

Check for bag worms.


----------



## JTM (Feb 21, 2017)

No bag worms. The drought was bad. I hope they bounce back. They provide a good barrier and took about 18 years to get that way.


----------



## greengreer (Feb 21, 2017)

The flagging makes me think of more than just drought stress. The next thing I would look for is seiridium canker. This is normally a side effect of drought conditions.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Feb 23, 2017)

Second for stress induced cankering


----------



## JTM (Feb 23, 2017)

They look a lot worse now than when the pics were taken. I guess they'll be destined for the chainsaw.


----------



## greengreer (Feb 23, 2017)

That's honestly the best approach. Treating them is an expensive, never ending process. Unless you just have to have them and can afford it I would recommend removal


----------



## JTM (Feb 24, 2017)

Any recommendations for replacement? I will never plant another Leyland. I've seen too many of them fall victim to the canker.


----------



## 009L (Feb 24, 2017)

JTM said:


> They look a lot worse now than when the pics were taken. I guess they'll be destined for the chainsaw.



Mmmm, don't give up just yet. I've seen this with Cypress and Redwood. (Been in a drought for a while, not now though.) And I've seen them recover with some help/water during the summer months.

Pat


----------



## JTM (Feb 24, 2017)

I'll wait and see how they look this fall. If they have canker, which I'm fairly certain they do, then it's done.


----------



## Dbodave (Nov 6, 2017)

What happened?


----------



## JTM (Nov 6, 2017)

They died.


----------



## Dbodave (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh sorry


----------



## JTM (Nov 8, 2017)

For what?


----------



## Dbodave (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorry you lost your trees


----------



## JTM (Nov 15, 2017)

Dbodave said:


> Sorry you lost your trees


Thanks. Yes, it sucks. Planted them myself about 20 years ago.


----------

